# Paramedic Training Los Angeles/ LA County



## gonefishing (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking for a medic school that offers part time.  All I see is full time and that most of them you got to have a fire academy.   Is it just a dry county where your only option is freeman and a $14k education cost?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2012)

Have you looked at community colleges? Have you searched around on here? This has been discussed a multitude of times, I hate being the guy to say it. 

I don't think Daniel Freeman costs 14k...closer to 10k but I could be wrong. 

Also what's wrong with mom and dad helping with school? Seems like an unnecessary, condescending comment.  If you're lucky enough to have that option why not take advantage of it?


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Have you looked at community colleges? Have you searched around on here? This has been discussed a multitude of times, I hate being the guy to say it.
> 
> I don't think Daniel Freeman costs 14k...closer to 10k but I could be wrong.
> 
> Also what's wrong with mom and dad helping with school? Seems like an unnecessary, condescending comment.  If you're lucky enough to have that option why not take advantage of it?



Didn't mean it in a harsh way.  If I had that opportunity, hell yes I would take full advantage! lol  ive looked around only community college is Mt.Sac any others seem a harsh too far OR full time leaving no time for work which means no $$$.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2012)

gonefishing said:


> Didn't mean it in a harsh way.  If I had that opportunity, hell yes I would take full advantage! lol  ive looked around only community college is Mt.Sac any others seem a harsh too far OR full time leaving no time for work which means no $$$.




www.fafsa.ed.gov


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 19, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> www.fafsa.ed.gov



Yea, know all about that site.  Does not work for most private schools that do offer medic on a part time basis which leaves one, NCTI which is in Riverside and Santa Barbara.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 19, 2012)

gonefishing said:


> Didn't mean it in a harsh way.  If I had that opportunity, hell yes I would take full advantage! lol  ive looked around only community college is Mt.Sac any others seem a harsh too far OR full time leaving no time for work which means no $$$.



Got ya. Sorry didn't mean to jump on your case, it was a long day. 

Mt. Sac has an awesome program from what I hear. 

Define full time? My program is considered full time at 24-48 hours per week depending on what stage you are in. (didactic, clinicals or internship)

I've worked along with going to school the entire time but I don't know your situation and your financial commitments either. I don't have a whole lot of time off but it is doable and I haven't gone crazy. Well I don't think I have other people may think differently haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 19, 2012)

gonefishing said:


> Yea, know all about that site.  Does not work for most private schools that do offer medic on a part time basis which leaves one, NCTI which is in Riverside and Santa Barbara.




It'll work for the community colleges, and student loans includes living expenses, which should allow you to seek a full time education since you no longer have to worry about money at the exact time you are taking the course.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Got ya. Sorry didn't mean to jump on your case, it was a long day.
> 
> Mt. Sac has an awesome program from what I hear.
> 
> ...



I was told to stay away from SAC lol  no life if attending.  Full time ive seen is it is 4 days a week, m,t th,fr and every other saturday.  Some are 5 days straight.  My financial situation is that I have a water bill, a gas bill, rent, phone, car gas, food, car payment, health insurance payment all on an emt salary.lol  Oh and a wife that is currently getting her BS in nursing and currently not working.  Its either wait 2 years for her to finish so I can go to school or do it before im 30.lol


----------



## tylerkd07 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ncti riverside is part time. They meet twice a week. I've heard good things and bad things about them. Also its pretty expensive. I believe its just under 10k.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 19, 2012)

The people that told you to stay away from Mt. Sac were probably those who failed or didn't want to put in the necessary work required.
I'd wait until your wife finishes her RN and can support you going through school because at the present moment there are very limited paramedic jobs in/around LA county


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 20, 2012)

Crafton Hills College has a PT program, not exactly LA, but it's a doable commute.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 20, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Crafton Hills College has a PT program, not exactly LA, but it's a doable commute.



Craftons PT medic program is 3 days a week and their FT is 4 days a week lol


----------



## themooingdawg (Feb 21, 2012)

The most financially move for you is to attend mt. sac's paramedic program. You can always apply for the board of governors fee waiver, which gives exempt, based on income, and qualifies you for free tuition, which essentially the paramedic program itself. I think the program for me came out to be about 2-3 grand after everything (including gas, national registry, books, etc) It really is a great program to be in, everybody that has told you to stay far away from the program or that the fail rate is so and so are the people that probably failed out and is just spreading the rumors. Most people that did fail out were never really prepared to begin with, and that was the problem. Going to paramedic school shouldn't just be another reason to get a P card, but ultimately to fully understand what you're doing as a paramedic and understanding to the full extent of it. There should be no 'easier' paramedic schools, every paramedic school should just be as hard as the other because of how much work you're putting in. But like I said again, financially wise, mt. sac is the best bet for you, because after 4 months of didactic, you can technically work when clinicals/internship starts as they aren't full time.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 21, 2012)

themooingdawg said:


> The most financially move for you is to attend mt. sac's paramedic program. You can always apply for the board of governors fee waiver, which gives exempt, based on income, and qualifies you for free tuition, which essentially the paramedic program itself. I think the program for me came out to be about 2-3 grand after everything (including gas, national registry, books, etc) It really is a great program to be in, everybody that has told you to stay far away from the program or that the fail rate is so and so are the people that probably failed out and is just spreading the rumors. Most people that did fail out were never really prepared to begin with, and that was the problem. Going to paramedic school shouldn't just be another reason to get a P card, but ultimately to fully understand what you're doing as a paramedic and understanding to the full extent of it. There should be no 'easier' paramedic schools, every paramedic school should just be as hard as the other because of how much work you're putting in. But like I said again, financially wise, mt. sac is the best bet for you, because after 4 months of didactic, you can technically work when clinicals/internship starts as they aren't full time.


Thanks for the info.  Probably the most straight forward I've heard about sac.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 21, 2012)

Mt. Sac is a great school, so is crafton hills. I went to NCTI and have nothing but good things to say about it. paramedic school is what you make of it, if you put a lot into it you will get a lot out of it.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Feb 21, 2012)

Another option some people from LA take is to come up to Bakersfield College for school. The program there is 3 days a week on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. (There are several 4 day weeks every semester.) Usually, several people from LA will car pool from LA for class Monday morning, split a hotel for the next 2 nights, (usually about $30 per person per week) and drive back from class Wednesday afternoon. It is not an easy program and it will require a lot of out of class study time and many people do have to repeat the course. However, it is a good program overall with a 95% first time pass rate for National Registry. 

The cool thing with this program is you will also intern with a Kern County ALS provider so you get to do your internship where paramedics have a wider scope of practice, long transport times, and less micromanagement. 

Tuition for the program is $5,000 plus books. In the past, if people have failed out, they were allowed to repeat the course with a $500 "administrative fee" rather than having to pay the entire tuition again. I am 95
% sure this is still the case but if you apply you should check to see if that is still the case.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 22, 2012)

What do you guys think about NCTI-RIVERSIDE?


----------



## terrible one (Feb 22, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> What do you guys think about NCTI-RIVERSIDE?



Riverside community college is far beyond NCTI


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 22, 2012)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Another option some people from LA take is to come up to Bakersfield College for school. The program there is 3 days a week on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. (There are several 4 day weeks every semester.) Usually, several people from LA will car pool from LA for class Monday morning, split a hotel for the next 2 nights, (usually about $30 per person per week) and drive back from class Wednesday afternoon. It is not an easy program and it will require a lot of out of class study time and many people do have to repeat the course. However, it is a good program overall with a 95% first time pass rate for National Registry.
> 
> The cool thing with this program is you will also intern with a Kern County ALS provider so you get to do your internship where paramedics have a wider scope of practice, long transport times, and less micromanagement.
> 
> ...



My first medic job was in Bakersfield, and it is the best you'll get in SoCal.


----------



## themooingdawg (Feb 22, 2012)

i would say your best bet at this time is to weigh your situation financially; what obligations do you have that cannot be interfered with if you went to medic school with at least 4-6 months of no income, how does your wife think about you going to medic school and with the lack of income, etc. You said your wifes in nursing school right now and won't be done for another 2 years, so thats a while, especially since she has no income either coming in. You also have to realize that even after you get your paramedic license, it doesn't mean a guaranteed job or a job thats going to pay mucho dinero. After you get out you may still need to look for a job, etc which may delay further needed income. I would definitely talk to your wife in this situation and plan everything out, including listing out all your bills and financial needs before going to paramedic school.


----------



## iftmedic (Feb 23, 2012)

There should not be harder Paramedic schools either. You really can't re invent the wheel, besides as a Paramedic you follow predetermined set of instructions and as long as you properly asses your patients to carry out those instructions your fine. Unfortunately the unrealistic notion the lead instructor has at Mt SAC doesn't make a better Medic it just makes the experience harder.  after a few years on the job you'll realize how very little respect your given as a Pre hospital professional specially in :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty LA county. Don't waste your time or money going to Paramedic school only benefits the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty Ambulance companies that capitalize on individuals hoping to maybe help someone or get on the fire dept.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 23, 2012)

So paramedic schools shouldn't have higher standards because LA County sucks, but LA County can't stop sucking until the standards are higher?


----------



## iftmedic (Feb 23, 2012)

No,  what im saying a high attrition rate doesn't necessarily mean higher standards or better end product, but rather poor instruction. I have heard rumors from previous partners that pretty much the instructors don't participate with the guidance and mentoring that is expected, instead they throw a book at you and expect for you learn it on your own, don't get me wrong much respect for Mt SAC graduates. But back in 2003 I avoided that school for that reason. Now as far as LA county being a joke im not gonna beat that dead horse with a stick.


----------



## m0nster986 (Feb 23, 2012)

terrible one said:


> The people that told you to stay away from Mt. Sac were probably those who failed or didn't want to put in the necessary work required.
> I'd wait until your wife finishes her RN and can support you going through school because at the present moment there are very limited paramedic jobs in/around LA county



Mt. SAC did not work out for me a week before clinicals and at that point we had 6 people in class. :sad:

If you do decide on this route please be certain you are 110% committed to the program or else it would be a waste of time.

From what I have been reading, I believe it may be wise to choose another program because I do not think you are ready due your other priorities in life. But again, anything is possible and don't let me hold you back.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 27, 2012)

iftmedic said:


> There should not be harder Paramedic schools either. You really can't re invent the wheel, besides as a Paramedic you follow predetermined set of instructions and as long as you properly asses your patients to carry out those instructions your fine. Unfortunately the unrealistic notion the lead instructor has at Mt SAC doesn't make a better Medic it just makes the experience harder.  after a few years on the job you'll realize how very little respect your given as a Pre hospital professional specially in :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty LA county. Don't waste your time or money going to Paramedic school only benefits the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty Ambulance companies that capitalize on individuals hoping to maybe help someone or get on the fire dept.



That is a very simplistic, LACo way to look at paramedicine, following a predetermined set of instructions(i.e. protocols), and as long as people continue to hold that view, why should we be given more respect, pay, etc? Look at systems in TX, WA, NC, DE that expect more from their medics and lo and behold, their pay and I'd be willing to bet their level of respect is much higher as well. The days of cookbook medics are alive and well here in SoCal, unfortunately.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 15, 2012)

Original poster. Your information is inaccurate. There are 3 paramedic programs in Los Angeles. Only PTI requires a fire academy.

Start asking around on the opinion of DFI, PTI, and SAC. Talk to people who were successful in those programs and see which ones you think share similar backgrounds, motivation, and academic aptitude. There are pros and cons to each one of the schools.

As to the poster. Do not make your assumption about difficult medic schools only based on Mt. SAC. Schools are difficult in different ways. Some might be hard because they expect you to have an incredible knowledge and understanding and skill. Some are hard simply because they give you a book and tell you to memorize it without guidance. Totally different scenarios.

I'm sure there are plenty of threads of debate on this...but I will say that if current EMTs/Medics are educated to higher levels and performing with strong quality at current scope, they're more likely to be given wider scope or deemed more able to handle the necessary education that comes with the additional skills.

Based on what I've seen in the field locally and reading statistics, we definitely could use that boost in quality.


----------

